# Intel SSD 520 120G x Samsung 830 128G



## RockmanX (Jan 1, 2013)

Good morning,

I wonder which of these two SSDs is better:

Intel 120G SSD 520 x 830 Samsung 128G


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 1, 2013)

First. Those are your only options?


----------



## phoen (Jan 1, 2013)

Overall, the intel i think.


----------



## RockmanX (Jan 1, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> First. Those are your only options?



Exactly the same, I was told that the Sandforce controller is less than that of Samsung


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 3, 2013)

I am using a Samsung 128GB and have been happy with it.
Sandforce controller have come a long way since release.

The significant differences in SSD benchmarks will not be noticed in everyday use when both are compared.

Apparently the Samsung has some sluggish write performance for a SSD.
Personally the SSD does what it is supposed to do for me.

Make the PC boot up fast.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 3, 2013)

When I was looking into getting a SSD sometime last year, had a couple friends who have done reviews helping me along.  The main thing to stick with me, and this is still somewhat trivial IMO, is the biggest performance hits with solid state drives come when they get 50% full and beyond.  Now obviously with most read speeds being over 500MB/s, thats not gonna be hit too bad, but with some of the drives that have the 300-400MB/s writes, that might be come a bit more noticeable.  Basically what I am saying, is make sure the size you get, is big enough for what you want to do with the drive.


----------



## RockmanX (Jan 3, 2013)

Well actually I'm looking at a very interesting table:


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2013)

cant speak for the samsung, but i've got that intel since christmas and its been a solid performer so far.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 4, 2013)

Intel is known for their quality control and highly durable workmanship, however; I own 2 Samsung 830's and have had zero issues for the last year.

These 830's are amazingly fast, great performance per price and I plan on investing in Samsung tech more in the future.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2013)

want to post some benchies for comparison then mlee? not exactly fresh formatted drives, but we can at least give the OP some information.


pick a benchie and some settings, and i'll run it to match your test(s)


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sure, HDTune or HDTach?  

Keep in mind mine are over a year old, but should still be good details.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2013)

you pick whatever, i'll follow. its 1am here so i'll likely post them in about 8-10 hours time.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2013)

About a year old and quite full:






Crystal DiskMark 3.0.2


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2013)

clearly not a fresh drive either, interesting that my reads are so much higher than yours, but writes are a little slower in the first two tests.


----------



## RockmanX (Jan 5, 2013)

*Intel serie 520 120G*


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2013)

RockmanX said:


> *Intel serie 520 120G*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RWhXj.jpg



why is yours so much faster than mine :/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> why is yours so much faster than mine :/



He is using the compressible benchmark in CDM where you are using the incompressible tests.

For instance this is the same drive with no data on it in either test. Intel 520 120GB SSD

Compressible





Incompressible






Samsung 830 256GB SSD

Incompressible





Compressible


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 6, 2013)

Samsung 830 128GB SSD on Random Default setting for CDM benchmark.


----------

